# AV for FreeBSD?



## bbzz (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello,
I was having a conversation with a friend of mine that uses linux as desktop, and we ended up arguing about antivirus solutions for *nix-like OSs. 
So does anyone here uses an antivirus on FreeBSD? Mind you this is purely for desktop machine, not for say server that acts as mail server.


----------



## troberts (Jun 3, 2011)

I do not. I have thought about installing ClamAV to scan my email after it is downloaded so if I forward anything I will know it is clean, but I figured people using Windows already have an anti-virus installed so there is no need for me to install one on my system.


----------



## gore (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't personally use Anti Virus on FreeBSD, but that's mostly because I take precautions as it is, where I don't worry about it:

I don't go to a whole bunch of seedy websites, I don't use software that isn't from a trusted source (I mostly just use *pkg_add -r* to get applications, so I assume those are pretty much trusted) and I also have a hardware firewall (Two actually, one of which is one of those security suite hardware things you can plug into the network that has anti virus, spyware blocker, spam control and more all built into a little piece of hardware resembling a really small router) and in general, the only machine I have running Windows is this one, on one partition. Mostly as Wintendo. The rest of the network is mostly BSD and Linux.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't use antivirus even in VirtualBox where I do have windows.
I do use antivirus however on my mail server


----------



## soylentgreen (Jun 4, 2011)

I run clamAV on windows shares in our company. [EDIT] ..and of course our mail server also.[/EDIT]

Neither of which apply to the Original Post.  So I guess to answer your question - No.


----------

